# Is it possible to use the DCC layout to run DC locos?



## Irkutsker

Hello bro

I currently have a DCC layout and use a MRC Prodigy controller. Now I want to buy some old model loco, run in DC mode and want to use it on existing layout without equipping DCC decode to those locos. Do I need to buy a DC controller to do this or is there any other option ? 

Thanks


----------



## D&J Railroad

bro? 
Anyway, Most DCC systems allow operating in DC mode. It's a setting within the command station that can be toggled on or off.
You use the address of 00 to operate DC locomotives.
What actually happens is the DCC sine wave is scewed one way or the other for direction of the locomotive. 
The problem you will run into with this is the operation of DCC locomotives as the sine wave is screwed. They will begin operating kinda weird, i.e. push F2 (horn) and the head light will toggle instead.


----------



## Lemonhawk

The rapid changing from full forward to full reverse, while averaging out to a DC signal does cause extra heating inside the motor armature, I would not do this. Safest way is to have a separate DC only loop of track and use something like a Tech II throttle. Its also not a sine wave, its a pulse modulated signal.


----------



## J.Albert1949

Not advisable.

A good way to mess up the motor and electronics in the DC engine.

Either equip it for dcc, or run it on a separate layout.


----------



## wvgca

well, kindof ..
-some- DCC controller manufacturers make a provision for this by using address 00 [or others] , but it not the best idea ...
because of the DCC waveform you get equal amounts of high frequency voltage reversals, and they are more abrupt than what you would get from a sine wave type of waveform ...
in any case, zero bit stretching will give a semblance of a DC offset, but the DCC waveform itself [while in most cases does not provide motion] can lead to greater than normal heating in a DC designed motor, especialy the newer coreless motor designs ..
when in doubt, use your fingers to check the motor temperature [with the shell off], and if you can't hold your hand on the motor, then it's definitely too hot ..
in any case it's not a good idea to leave it powered up as it -might- get too warm ....


----------



## afboundguy

D&J Railroad said:


> bro?


So this is a mew way the younger folks are talking nowadays. I'm 39 and I joined a new FB group for a new car I bought and my wife is a 5th grade school teacher she had to explain it to me when everyone was answering my questions with "bro" I thought I was up to date with stuff but I guess being almost 40 puts me out or the loop


----------



## DonR

In Short, you can run DC locos on a DCC track, but you shouldn't.

You will end up with damaged locos.

The easy way to do what you want is to use a two pole double throw switch. (2PDT) One way it connects your DCC controller to the
track, the other way connects a DC power pack. But you must be careful to REMOVE the DC locos from the
track when it is DCC. DC won't harm the DCC locos, however.

Also, if you do as above, you would be wise to have a spur track with an OFF switch to park your DC locos.

But the best advice is add decoders to the DC locos. It's really quite easy. They run around 20.00 or less.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR

afboundguy said:


> So this is a mew way the younger folks are talking nowadays. I'm 39 and I joined a new FB group for a new car I bought and my wife is a 5th grade school teacher she had to explain it to me when everyone was answering my questions with "bro" I thought I was up to date with stuff but I guess being almost 40 puts me out or the loop


Or, since he has a Russian flag next to his name and his screen name is "Irkustker", meaning one from Irkutsk, a city in Central Russia near lake Baikal, maybe -- going out on a limb here -- English isn't his native language, and we have a bit of a language barrier. I'm sure he wasn't deliberately being overly familiar.


----------



## QueenoftheGN

Irkutsker said:


> Hello bro
> 
> I currently have a DCC layout and use a MRC Prodigy controller. Now I want to buy some old model loco, run in DC mode and want to use it on existing layout without equipping DCC decode to those locos. Do I need to buy a DC controller to do this or is there any other option ?
> 
> Thanks


As the other members have been saying, no. It’s not possible. It would damage the engine.




afboundguy said:


> So this is a mew way the younger folks are talking nowadays. I'm 39 and I joined a new FB group for a new car I bought and my wife is a 5th grade school teacher she had to explain it to me when everyone was answering my questions with "bro" I thought I was up to date with stuff but I guess being almost 40 puts me out or the loop


Translation;
Bro, when used in this context means friend or friends (if it’s friends then it’s usually bros). The actual definition of the word means slang for brother, it could be this one, he’s Russian, so I’m not really sure.


----------



## CTValleyRR

You might be able to run one on Address 0 (or 00); I have an MRC Prodigy myself, but I've never tried. However, this is one of those, "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should" cases. It's better for your loco not to do it.

I really don't see any downside to converting your loco to DCC. You gain the added ability to control the loco features and tweak performance, and it doesn't cost that much (for the price of a good DC power pack, you could convert a half dozen or more locos). Time and skill required really isn't that huge -- there are plenty of instructional videos out there. The hardest part might be isolating the motor from the frame.

If you're not going to convert, you really only have 2 options: 1) a separate loop for DC locos, or 2) a selector switch so that you can power your layout EITHER from a DC power pack or a DCC system, just not at the same time. The drawback of option 2 is that if you forget and try to apply DCC with a DC loco on the track, you may cook something.


----------



## mesenteria

Irkutsker said:


> Hello bro
> 
> I currently have a DCC layout and use a MRC Prodigy controller. Now I want to buy some old model loco, run in DC mode and want to use it on existing layout without equipping DCC decode to those locos. Do I need to buy a DC controller to do this or is there any other option ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, some systems allow for it, as one person said, on Add "00". Digitrax is an example. I tried it.

Once.

Never again.

It works, believe me, but it is an unpleasant experience. I don't mean it's frustrating, or that it's complicated. I mean the square wave AC will make the drive mechanism of ANY DC locomotive groan, moan, and sing like it's a banshee. It's like having the worst sound system installed in a model locomotive and all it does is sound like a cat in heat.

Don't do it.


----------



## Steve Rothstein

I also tried it once. When I started the layout, I planned to go DCC but started with DC due to money. The first two locos I bought were DCC since I knew we were going that way eventually. I did not like the way they ran on the DC so I bought one that was DC but DCC ready. Everything I had read said you could run the DCC ready on DC without a decoder using the 00 address. On DC it worked beautifully and I had a train running that I liked while we finished the track layout. About two weeks later, I bought a Digitrax Zephyr DCC controller. Now I really liked the way it worked with the 2 DCC engines I had, but I was really disappointed with the DC engine. Not the noise, I did not notice any extra noise in it, but the performance. All of a sudden, the top speed on it was cut in half. The next day I went down and bought two DCC decoders with sound for the DC engine and one of my already DCC engines. The hobby shop is installing those cards and I am waiting anxiously to try them. In the meantime, I also bought one steam locomotive that had sound. I can guarantee that this is the way to go. It makes model railroading much more fun to have the exact control the DCC offers plus the sound.

My only question left is if I am going to upgrade my last engine to sound too. It is a GG1, which was an electric locomotive. Since I already get the electric motor whine from it, I am not sure about the sound card. But I like the idea of the bell and whistle control so I might. Such a dilemma.


----------



## MichaelE

A sound decoder with a quality sample for an electric locomotive will sound nothing like the electric motor in the model.


----------

